# Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη: Ετυμολογικό λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας — Σχόλια



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

Εδώ ανέβασα ένα άρθρο για το _Ετυμολογικό λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_. Και στο νήμα αυτό εδώ μπορείτε να κάνετε τα σχόλια που θέλετε, κατά προτίμηση *εποικοδομητικά*.

Εγώ να πω ότι, την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα που κυκλοφόρησε το ΕΛΝΕΓ έσπευσα στον Χριστάκη για να το φυλλομετρήσω και να το αγοράσω. Δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο στη διάθεσή μου εκείνη τη στιγμή, οπότε έπρεπε να αποφασίσω μέσα σε τρία λεπτά (κάτι σαν twitter-buying ένα πράμα). Το πήρα στα χέρια μου κι αμέσως μου δημιούργησε θετική εντύπωση το σύγχρονο στήσιμο του λεξικού, με χρήση χρωμάτων, πλαισίων και γραμματοσειρών που βοηθούν την ευχάριστη ανάγνωση. Η τιμή του είναι στα 54€, ποσό που μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό δεδομένου ότι το ΛΣΓ έχει 58€ και το ΕΛΝΕΓ είναι μεγαλύτερου σχήματος, έχει κατά 34% περισσότερες σελίδες (1720 το ΕΛΝΕΓ, 1280 και μικρότερες το ΛΣΓ) κι έχει χρώμα οπότε είναι αναμενόμενο να έχει κι υψηλότερο κόστος. Την ευνοϊκότερη αυτή τιμολογιακή πολιτική τού Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας τη θεωρώ πολύ θετική.

Ανοίγω λοιπόν να δω ενδεικτικά μερικά λήμματα. Πέφτω πάνω στο *κουττός*... «Ωχ ωχ ωχ» σκέφτηκα. Κοιτάω κανά δυο τής Χημείας: *μαγκάνιο*, *βρόμιο* κ.ο.κ... Με τεκμηρίωση, βέβαια, για τις λημματογραφούμενες ορθογραφήσεις, αλλά με αλλεπάλληλη κριτική στο αστήριχτο, με βάση την ετυμολογία, των σχολικών ορθογραφήσεων. Ναι, αλλά όπως λέει εδώ ο nickel: «Όταν ο μεταφραστής, ο επιμελητής, ο συγγραφέας, ο λεξικογράφος, ο δάσκαλος, ο ορολόγος στέκονται απέναντι στη γλώσσα, δεν στέκονται όλοι στο ίδιο σημείο. [...] *Ο λεξικογράφος οφείλει κανονικά να περιγράφει αυτό που συμβαίνει* και ο δάσκαλος αυτό που θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει ή αυτό που του λένε ότι συμβαίνει (αν και ξέρουμε λεξικογράφους που κάνουν και το δάσκαλο).» Κατ' αυτή την έννοια το ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν είναι αμιγώς ετυμολογικό *λεξικό*, αλλά μάλλον ετυμολογική *πραγματεία*. Οπότε κι εγώ (αρκετά στεναχωρημένος, ομολογουμένως) συγκράτησα τ' αλόγατά μου (_sic_) κι αποφάσισα να ξαναπάω να το μελετήσω με την ησυχία μου (να τσεκάρω κι _αγώρια_ και _παππάδες_, όπως καταλαβαίνετε) προτού το αγοράσω.


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2009)

Εγώ είμαι άτυχος διότι δεν το πρόλαβα όταν ήμουν κάτω και τώρα θα περιμένω να το δω τα Χριστούγεννα. Θα μου πεις, εδώ το δικό μου βιβλίο δεν θα δω (αν βγει την άλλη εβδομάδα), το ξένο με νοιάζει; Τέσπα, για την ορθογραφία έχω δύο παρατηρήσεις.

α) Το κουττός δεν το έχει ξαναγράψει έτσι σε κανένα λεξικό του, ούτε στο Μεγάλο ούτε στο Ορθογραφικό. Μόνο στο Ορθογραφικό έχει σημείωση σε πλαίσιο όπου δίνει την ετυμολογία (χοντρικά από κοττός = πετεινός) άρα λέει συνεπέστερο θα ήταν να γράφεται κουττός. Συμπέρασμα; Τώρα στο Ετυμολογικό θα δουμε πολλά καινούργια αγώρια. Θα είναι άτεγκτα "συνεπές", προβλέπω (άραγε θα έχει τραυάω; πολιθρόνα; )

β) Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι σε ένα ετυμολογικό λεξικό, που ας πούμε απευθύνεται σε ειδικούς αναγνώστες, συγχωρείται η ετυμολογκιζάν ορθογραφία, τα κουττά αγώρια. Όμως, είναι έγκλημα αν δεν λημματογραφεί και τη συνήθη μορφή (κουτός, αγόρι).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Το έχω αγοράσει ήδη εδώ και κάποιες μέρες και το χρησιμοποιώ. Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος και αντιλαμβάνομαι πόσο πολλή και σοβαρή δουλειά κουβαλά μέσα του. Τώρα που το βλέπω με την ησυχία μου διαπίστωσα ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που παρεκκλίνει από την καθιερωμένη (σχολική ή συνήθη) ορθογραφία, έχει σχετικές παραπομπές (σε ελάχιστες δεν έχει, όπως π.χ. στο _αβλέμμονας_, το οποίο παρεμπ. είναι _αβλέμονας_ στο ΛΝΕΓ), οπότε αρχικά είχα κάνει λάθος.

Για την απορία σου τώρα, sarant: Λημματογραφεί _τραυώ_, _τραύηγμα_, _τραυηξιά_, _τραυηχτικός_, _τραυηχτός_, _τραυο_- (_τραυολογώ_, _τραυολόγημα_), αλλά όχι _πολιθρόνα_ (έχει _πολυθρόνα_ χωρίς ειδικό σχόλιο, παρά μόνο αναφορά στην παρετυμολογική επίδραση του _πολύς_ στο μορφολογικό τμήμα τού λήμματος).


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2009)

Όπως είδες, Ζαζ, η μόνη περίπτωση που ο Μπαμπινιώτης ενδέχεται να δεχτεί την παρετυμολογία είναι όταν "περιπλέκει" την ορθογραφία αντί να την απλοποιεί, ιδίως όταν εισάγει το αγαπημένο του "ελληνικό ι": στυλ αντί για στιλ, πολυθρόνα αντί για πολιθρόνα, όχι όμως κτίριο αντί για κτήριο. 

Για τον αβλέμ(μ)ονα η αλλαγή έγινε στο Ορθογραφικό και προφανώς έχει περάσει και στην 3η έκδ. του ΛΝΕΓ (δεν το έχω πρόχειρο αλλά νομίζω πως το είχα κοιτάξει).

Ελπίζω, όταν το πάρω, η αποστροφή για τις ορθογραφικές φρικαλεότητες να μην αποδειχτεί ισχυρότερη από την επιθυμία να διαβάσω το καθαυτό ετυμολογικό μέρος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Παρεμπ, αν υπάρχουν λήμματα που θέλεις να κοιτάξω, sarant, ρίχ' τα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ έχει εγκαταλειφθεί η γραφή _νηνί_ τού ΛΝΕΓ (2006) και προκρίνεται το _νινί_. Στο _κομουνισμός_ γίνεται δεκτή ως ορθή και η γραφή _κομμουνισμός_ (και είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται στο πλαίσιο του σχετικού σχολίου), ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ (2006) δεν γινόταν.

(Σόρι που τα γράφω αποσπασματικά, έτσι όπως τα βρίσκω μπροστά μου — τα συγκεντρώνω και συστηματικά αλλά είναι απίστευτα πολλή δουλειά, οπότε αργεί.)


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2009)

Ζαζ, ελπίζω να μην είναι πράγματι "κΟΥμμουνισμός" (μην το γελάς, στην πρώτη πρώτη έκδοση, τη "βουλγαρική", έτσι το είχε)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Όχι, sarant, δικό μου typo ήταν.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Στα _τσιγκλώ_ και _τσίμα-τσίμα_ έχουν εμπλουτιστεί οι ετυμολογικές πληροφορίες και εγκαταλείπονται οι γραφές _τσυγκλώ_ και _τσύμα-τσύμα_ τού ΛΝΕΓ (2006).


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 2, 2009)

Τί γίνεται αλήθεια με την αντιπροσωπεία (αντιπροσωπία κατά το ΛΝΕΓ);


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

_Αντιπροσωπία _και στο ΕΛΝΕΓ. Σχόλιο σε πλαίσιο στο λήμμα _ανανδρία_ αιτιολογεί τη γραφή -ία με τον γνωστό κανόνα για τα παράγωγα ουσιαστικά από επίθετα σε -ος (όχι -είος όπως _ανδρείος_ -> _ανδρεία_): _προεδρία_, _αντιπροσωπία_, _πρωτοπορία_, _ειδωλολατρία_ κ.ά. Σημειωτέον ότι το ΛΚΝ ετυμολογεί την _αντιπροσωπεία_ από το _αντιπροσωπεύω_, όχι από το _αντιπρόσωπος_.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 2, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Ζαζ! Απλώς, αναρωτιέμαι αν απαντά κάπου, κάποτε (έστω και άπαξ) η γραφή αντιπροσωπία, προ ΛΝΕΓ εννοείται. Επίσης, έχω τη διεστραμμένη εντύπωση της επιλεκτικής ετυμολόγησης (διαλέγω ουσιαστικό και όχι ρήμα λ.χ.) προς υποστήριξη μιας παράδοξης ορθογράφησης...

Εδιτ: τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, πώς ορθογραφείται η καπηλεία; Βάσει του κανόνα ΛΝΕΓ δεν θα πρέπει να είναι... καπηλία (από το κάπηλος).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Η _καπηλεία_ λημματογραφείται στο ΕΛΝΕΓ στο ετυμολογικό πεδίο τού λήμματος _καπηλεύομαι_, μαζί με τα _καπήλευση_ και _καπηλευτής_:
*καπηλεία* < αρχ. _καπηλ-εία_ «μικρεμπόριο, λειτουργία ταβέρνας» [ήδη τον 5ο αι. π.Χ., πβ. Πλάτ. _Νομ_. 705a.4-5: _εμπορίας γαρ και χρηματισμού διά καπηλείας εμπιμπλάσα αυτήν_] < ρ. _καπηλεύω_

Στο ετυμολογικό πεδίο τού λήμματος _κάπηλος_ υπάρχει το _καπηλειό_:
*καπηλειό* < μεσν. _καπηλ-ειό_ (με καταβιβασμό τόνου και συνίζηση) < αρχ. _καπηλ-είον_ «μικρομάγαζο, ταβέρνα» [ήδη τον 5ο αι. π.Χ., πβ. Ισοκρ. _Περί αντίδ_. 287.1-2: _οι μεν γαρ αυτών επί της Εννεακρούνου ψύχουσιν οίνον, οι δ' εν τοις καπηλείοις πίνουσιν_] < _κάπηλ-ος_ «μικρέμπορος, ταβερνιάρης».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω και το *αμπάρι*, που 'χε παλιότερα απασχολήσει τον Σαραντάκο (Ένα λεξικό που διδάσκεται):

*ΛΝΕΓ (2006)*: Αντιδάν., μεσν. < τουρκ. _ambar_ < αρχ. _εμπόριον_. Κατ' άλλη εκδοχή, το τουρκ. _ambar_ ανάγεται σε περσ. _anbār_ < αρχ. περσ. _hampāra_.

*ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009)*: μεσν. _αμπάρι_ < τουρκ. _ambar_ < περσ. _anbār_ < αρχ. περσ. _hampāra_ (ίδια σημ.). Η αναγωγή τής τουρκ. λ. στο αρχ. ουσ. _εμπόριον_ είναι εσφαλμένη.

Με αφορμή το κείμενο αυτό του Σαραντάκου, επιτρέψτε μου να σας πληροφορήσω επίσης ότι στο λήμμα _αντιλόπη_ υπάρχει πλαίσιο για την ιστορία τής λέξης. Συνεχίζει το «αναφέρεται άπαξ» για το _ανθόλοψ_, αλλά ο κειμενογράφος αναφέρεται σωστά (Ευστάθιος Αντιοχείας), παρατίθεται ολόκληρο το σχετικό περιγραφικό απόσπασμα, και γενικά συντίθεται ένα σχόλιο που διαβάζεται με πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

Εγώ έχω το λεξικό και το χαζεύω από προχτές, μια και μόλις τώρα έφτασε σε τούτα 'δώ τα κατσάβραχα.

*Πρώτες εντυπώσεις: *Παρότι είναι το πιο εξειδικευμένο από τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας, είναι και το πιο ευχάριστο στην εμφάνιση, με τα μεγαλύτερα στρογγυλεμένα στοιχεία του, τα μπλε γράμματα για τα λήμματα και τα πολλά πλαίσια με το αχνό μπλε φόντο (σχεδόν δεν υπάρχει σαλόνι χωρίς ένα τουλάχιστον πλαίσιο). Μου αρέσουν οι ομαδοποιήσεις ομόρριζων λέξεων, ιδίως όταν δεν περιορίζονται στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Τις ιστορίες των λέξεων, ακόμα και τις γνωστές, ευχαριστιέσαι να τις διαβάζεις — και να τις ξαναδιαβάζεις, αν δεν έχεις φωτογραφική μνήμη, μια και πάντα κάτι έχουν να σου προσφέρουν. Οι παρουσιάσεις είναι προσαρμοσμένες στο υλικό τους, είναι κάτι σαν πολυπρισματικό διαμάντι, ή κάτι σαν «παρκούρ στις λέξεις» (όχι, δεν το χώρεσε το «παρκούρ», δυστυχώς δεν έχει ούτε το «παραπέντε», που τη θέλει την εξήγησή του, και λείπουν αρκετές λέξεις που υπάρχουν στο ΛΝΕΓ, λείπει π.χ. η «διαπλοκή» και η εξήγηση του ΛΝΕΓ για τα «διαπλεκόμενα»).

Όμως, δεν με ενόχλησαν οι ελλείψεις (θα παίρνω ό,τι λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ, και ό,τι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά, θα γκρινιάζω από εδώ να μπει — πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι για να γκρινιάζουμε). Και, περιέργως, έχουν πάψει να με ενοχλούν οι ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες (μου αρκεί που δεν λημματογραφούν με αυτές το Σχολικό και το Μικρό). Ελπίζω οι «μπαμπινιωτικοί» να μην προσαρμόζουν τις ορθογραφίες τους με κάθε νέο λεξικό γιατί θα έχουν πάλι δουλειά να κάνουν (ο «πιλότος», πάντως, είναι στη θέση του).

Δεν ξέρω για λάθη, δεν βγήκα σε άγρα για λάθη, άλλωστε συνήθως τα λάθη έρχονται και πέφτουν επάνω μου. Ένα «τσάι earl Grey» με πεζό «e» είδα πριν από λίγο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού. Η δουλειά δείχνει ότι έχει γίνει με πολλή προσοχή (και, κυρίως, πολύ μεράκι!), αλλά πού θα πάει, θα είναι άρρωστο να μην υπάρχουν αβλεψίες, θα τις βρούμε, θα τις βρουν οι ασχολούμενοι με την ετυμολογία.

Στη μέση του εξωφύλλου του λεξικού φιγουράρει πολύ έξυπνα η φράση «ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΕΞΕΩΝ». Μαζί με τη φιλική του εμφάνιση είναι φανερό ότι το λεξικό επιδιώκει να προσελκύσει ένα κοινό πολύ ευρύτερο από το κοινό που θα ανταποκρινόταν στο σκέτο «ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ». Αλήθεια, πόσοι είχαν βάλει τον Ανδριώτη στο σπίτι τους;

Οι περισσότεροι, οπωσδήποτε όσοι ενδιαφερόμαστε για την ιστορία των λέξεων, θα το ευχαριστηθούμε πολλαπλά αυτό το λεξικό. Επειδή δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρξουν γκρίνιες (και για να εξιλεωθώ προκαταβολικά για τις δικές μου :) ), θα ήθελα να πω ότι, όταν κυκλοφορούν, τυπωμένα ή στο διαδίκτυο, του κόσμου τα ετυμολογικά λύματα, είναι παρήγορο που βγήκε ένα βιβλίο τόσο ελκυστικό και ταυτόχρονα έγκυρο (ακόμα κι αν υπάρξουν διαφωνίες για κάποιες ετυμολογήσεις). Μόνο με τέτοια βιβλία μπορεί να γίνει η γλώσσα ευχάριστη και ελκυστική υπόθεση, και η έγκυρη γνώση πιο προσιτή από τα φανταχτερά παραμύθια. (Μμμ, όσο μιλάω για ελκυστική γνώση, σκέφτομαι μήπως θα έπρεπε να ανησυχώ για λήμματα όπως το _κουττός_… :) )


ΥΓ. Ένα «μειονέκτημα» του λεξικού είναι που έχει πολύ σφιχτό δέσιμο, οπότε αποκλείεται να κάνω OCR σε εσωτερικές στήλες. Αν πρέπει να παραθέσω κάτι, να παρακαλάτε να είναι σε εξωτερική στήλη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω και το *αμπάρι*, που 'χε παλιότερα απασχολήσει τον Σαραντάκο (Ένα λεξικό που διδάσκεται).


Στο ανωτέρω κείμενο του Σαραντάκου γίνεται αναφορά και στην ετυμολόγηση της λέξεως _καναπές_, η οποία στο ΛΝΕΓ (Α' έκδ.) αναγόταν λανθασμένα στο _κωνωπείον_ ενώ η ορθή ετυμολόγηση είναι από το _κωνώπιον_ και διορθώθηκε στο ΛΝΕΓ (Β' έκδ.) και έκτοτε σε όλα τα λεξικά τού Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας. Ωστόσο ο κος Μπαμπινιώτης κατά την παρουσίαση του ΕΛΝΕΓ σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή τής ΝΕΤ ανέφερε κατά λάθος ότι ο _καναπές_ προέρχεται από το _κωνωπείον_ (χρονικό σημείο 1:40) — η σχετική κάρτα αναφέρει το _κώνωψ_:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei25MfvyujI


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2009)

Παίρνω τώρα αφορμή από ένα άλλο σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου (Λεξικών σύγκριση – Ετυμολογία), για να παραθέσω έναν αντίστοιχο πίνακα με εκείνον του Σαραντάκου, ενημερωμένου και με τα δεδομένα του ΕΛΝΕΓ (δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να συμπεριλάβω και το _καρακόλι_ τού σαραντάκειου σημειώματος, διότι δεν λημματογραφείται στο ΕΛΝΕΓ):



*λήμμα*
|
*ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009)*
|
*ΛΝΕΓ (2006)*
|
*ΛΚΝ (1998)*
| 
*κολυμπώ*
|< μεσν.
_κολυμπώ_
< αρχ.
_κολυμβώ (-άω)_
«βουτώ στο νερό» [ήδη τον 6ο αι. π.Χ. στον Ανακρέοντα,
_απόσπ_
. 31.2:
_πέτρης ες πολιόν κύμα κολυμβώ μεθύων έρωτι_
] <
_κόλυμβος_
«(;) αγριόπαπια» (δηλώνει επίσης ελιές που έχουν βουτηχτεί σε θαλασσινό νερό ή άλμη, για να ξεπικρίσουν), πιθ. συνδ. με το λατ.
_columba_
«περιστέρι» και με το θ. τού αρχ. επιθ.
_κελαινός_
«σκοτεινός, σκούρος» (βλ.λ.
_κηλίδα_
) |μεσν.
_κολυμπώ_
< αρχ.
_κολυμβώ (-άω)_
<
_κόλυμβος_
, είδος πτηνού, πιθ. «αγριόπαπια», αλλά η λ. περιγράφει συνήθ. καρπούς δέντρων (συνήθ. ελαιοδένδρων), οι οποίοι επιπλέουν στο νερό. Το αρχ.
_κόλυμβος_
είναι αβέβ. ετύμου, πιθ. < Ι.Ε.
_*kolu-mb(h)-_
, ετεροιωμ. βαθμ. του Ι.Ε.
_*kel-_
«μαύρος, σκοτεινός», πβ. λατ.
_columba_
«περιστέρι», ίσως και αρχ.
_κελαινός_
«σκοτεινός, μαύρος» |μσν.
_κολυμπώ_
< ελνστ.
_κολυμβώ_
(προφ. [mb]), αρχ. σημ.: «κάνω κατάδυση (για ψάρεμα)» | 
*ουρανός*
|< αρχ.
_ουρανός_
, ίσως <
_*(F)ορσ-ανός_
< θ.
_*Fορσ-_
(με παραγ. τέρμα -
_ανός_
, πβ. κ.
_ορφ-ανός_
,
_ξό-ανον_
), μεταπτωτ. βαθμίδα τού Ι.Ε.
_*wers-_
«βρέχω — δροσιά» ¦¦ σανσκρ.
_varșá-_
«βροχή», λιθ.
_viršùs_
«υψηλότερη κορυφή», ίσως επίσης αρχ.
_έρση_
«δροσιά» και
_ουρώ_
(βλ.λ.). Δεν ευσταθεί η ταύτιση του αρχ.
_Ουρανός_
ως θεωνυμίου με το σανσκρ.
_Varuņa-_
, καθώς η συνεπαγόμενη ανάλυση
_*ο(F)ορανός_
προσκρούει στους αιολ. τύπους
_ορανός_
/
_ωρανός_
, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούν να προκύψουν από συναίρεση του αρχικού
_*ο(F)ο-_
. Οι δημοφιλείς παρετυμολογικές συνδέσεις με τα αρχ.
_ορώ (-άω)_
ή
_όρος_
και το επίρρ.
_άνω_
δεν έχουν επιστημονική βάση. Ορισμένοι πιστεύουν ότι η λ. αποτελεί δάνειο. |αρχ., αβέβ. ετύμου. Η παλαιότ. σύναψη του θεωνυμίου
_Ουρανός_
με το αντίστοιχο σανσκρ.
_Váruņah_
, με υποθ. τ.
_*ο-(F)ορανός_
(με
_ο_
- προθεμ.) δεν ευσταθεί φωνητικώς (το
_*οFο-_
παρουσιάζεται συνηρημένο χωρίς ίχνος από δίγαμμα). Σύμφωνα με την πιο πιθανή εκδοχή,
_ουρανός_
<
_*Fορσ-ανός_
(για το επίθημα, πβ.
_ορφ-ανός_
,
_ξό-α-νον_
κ.ά. ), που συνδ. με σανσκρ.
_varșá-_
«βροχή» και ίσως με το ρ.
_ουρώ_
(βλ.λ.), οπότε η λ. θα προσδιόριζε τον τόπο από τον οποίο προέρχεται η βροχή. Ορισμένοι προεκτείνουν αυτή την άποψη, προτείνοντας επίσης συνδέσεις με λιθ.
_viršùs_
«υψηλότερη κορυφή» και με σανσκρ.
_varșman-_
«ύψος». Τέλος, έχει διατυπωθεί η άποψη ότι πρόκειται για δάνειο αγν. ετύμου. Στο βιβλικό λεξιλόγιο ο
_ουρανός_
περιγράφεται συχνά ως η κατοικία τού Θεού, του Χριστού και των αγγέλων (λ.χ. Κ.Δ. Ιωάνν. 6,51:
_εγώ ειμί ο άρτος ο ζων ο εκ του ουρανού καραβάς_
). Η χρήση τής λ. στην αστρονομία αποτελεί αντιδάν. από νεολατ.
_Uranus_
< αρχ.
_Ουρανός_
, θεωνύμιο. |αρχ.
_ουρανός_
| 
*μπιμπελό*
|< γαλλ.
_bibelot_
, πιθ. ονοματοπ. θέμα
_bib_
-, που προσδιορίζει μικρά αντικείμενα, + υποκορ. τέρμα -
_elot_
ή, κατ' άλλη εκδοχή, < παλ. γαλλ.
_beubelet_
(12ος αι.), με εκφραστ. αναδιπλασιασμό τού
_bel_
, άλλου τύπου τού επιθ.
_beau_
«ωραίος» |< γαλλ.
_bibelot_
< μέσ. γαλλ.
_beubelot_
, εκφραστ. ηχομιμητική λ., που ίσως συνδ. με το επίθ.
_beau_
«ωραίος, όμορφος» |λόγ. < γαλλ.
_bibelot_
| 
*κεμπάπ*
|τουρκ. kebap «ψητό κρέας» < αραβ.
_kebab_
|τουρκ. kebap «ψητό κρέας» |τουρκ.
_kebap_
< αραβ.
_kebab_
|
*σιλό*
|γαλλ.
_silo_
< ισπαν.
_silo_
«υπόγεια αποθήκη», ίσως λατ.
_sirus_
< αρχ.
_σιρός_
«δοχείο ή λάκκος για φύλαξη σιτηρών», τεχν. όρ., αγν. ετύμου. Έχουν διατυπωθεί απόψεις περί αναγωγής στο βασκ.
_zilo_
«τρύπα» ή και σε κελτ. λ. με σημ. «σπόρος φυτού», αλλά καμία πρόταση δεν έχει μέχρι τώρα επιβεβαιωθεί. |γαλλ.
_silo_
< ισπαν.
_silo_
«υπόγεια αποθήκη», αβέβ. ετύμου, πιθ. < κελτ.
_*sīlon_
«σπόρος φυτού» ή < βασκ.
_zilo_
«τρύπα». Η απουσία συγγενών λ. καθιστά λιγότερο πιθανή την αναζήτηση ετύμων στη λατινική ή την ελληνική γλώσσα. |λόγ. αντδ. < γαλλ.
_silo_
(στη νέα σημ.) < ισπαν.
_siro_
< λατ.
_sirus_
«δοχείο σταριού» < αρχ.
_σιρός_
| 
*σκίτσο*
|< ιταλ.
_schizzo_
«πρόχειρο σχέδιο», πιθ. < λατ.
_schedium_
«αυτοσχέδιο ποίημα» < αρχ.
_σχέδιος_
(βλ.λ.
_σχέδιο_
), πράγμα που θα σήμαινε ότι η λ.
_σκίτσο_
είναι αντιδάνειο |Αντιδάν., < ιταλ.
_schizzo_
< λατ.
_schedium_
«αυτοσχέδιο ποίημα», ουδ. τού επιθ.
_schedius_
< αρχ.
_σχέδιος_
(βλ.λ.
_σχέδιο_
) |ιταλ.
_schizzo_
|


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Ένα άλλο ζήτημα που ανέδειξε πάλι ο Σαραντάκος, τούτη τη φορά στο σημείωμά του με τίτλο _Οι σημασίες των ετύμων_, είναι ότι το ΛΝΕΓ παρέλειπε περιέργως («περιέργως» υπό την έννοια ότι δεν το έπραττε αυτό σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις) να σημειώνει μεταβολές στη σημασία μιας λέξης από την αρχαία στη νέα ελληνική.

Ενδεικτικά στο σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου αναφέρονται οι λέξεις _γελοίος_ «αστείος, διασκεδαστικός», _δέκτης_ «ζητιάνος», _διαβόητος_ (εύσημο), _διοχετεύω_ «εφοδιάζω με κανάλια μια περιοχή» και _δόκανο_ (αναφορά στις ενδιάμεσες σημασιολογκές μεταβολές).

Το ΕΛΝΕΓ στα _γελοίος_ και _δέκτης_ αναφέρει ότι πρόκειται για λέξεις ήδη ομηρικές, αλλά δεν κάνει μνεία των σημασιών τους στην αρχαία, ούτε παραθέτει κάποιο εδάφιο. Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για το _διοχετεύω_, με μόνη διαφορά ότι αυτή η λέξη απαντά από τον 5ο αι. π.Χ. (στον Πλάτωνα) και δεν είναι ομηρική.

Στο _διαβόητος_ περιλαμβάνει σημασιολογικό τμήμα:
αρχική σημ. «διάσημος, φημισμένος (χωρίς θετική ή αρνητική χροιά)» (πβ. Αναξιμέν. _απόσπ_. 2a,72: _τον Εριφύλης όρμον διαβόητον γενέσθαι διά το σπάνιον είναι τότε το χρυσίον παρά τοις Έλλησι_) -> ήδη ελνστ. σημ. «πασίγνωστος (για κακές πράξεις), κακόφημος» (πβ. Μαιάνδρ. _απόσπ_. 1.4-5: ο γαρ τοι Κιλλικών επί πονηρία διαβόητός εστι)

Στο _δόκανο_ το ετυμολογικό πεδίο αντικατοπτρίζει την πορεία των σημασιολογικών μεταβολών:
< μεσν. _δόκανον_ < ελνστ. πληθ. _δόκανα (τα)_ «παράλληλες συνεζευγμένες δοκοί (σύμβολο των Διοσκούρων στη Σπάρτη)», με σημασιολ. επίδρ. τού ομορρίζου _δοκάνη_ «πάσσαλος πρόσδεσης κυνηγετικών διχτυών», < αρχ. _δοκ(ός)_ + παραγ. τέρμα -_άνον_, -_άνη_


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

Άλλη μια διαφορά που παρατήρησα μεταξύ του ΛΝΕΓ (2006) και του ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009) ήταν στη *ζήλια*, η οποία γίνεται *ζήλεια* στο ΕΛΝΕΓ και στην ετυμολογία αναφέρονται μόνον τα μσν. _ζήλεια_ / _ζηλειά_ / _ζηλεία_, κι όχι τα _ζήλια_ / _ζηλία_ (ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ). Κανένα σχόλιο περί συνήθους ή σχολικής ορθογραφίας δεν γίνεται στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, ούτε έστω μια απλή αναφορά στη γραφή _ζήλια_.

Και πάνω που ελπίζαμε να καθιερώσουμε τη γραφή -_ια_ σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις συνίζησης... το Κέντρο κάνει ένα βήμα πίσω (άλλωστε και η _ακρίβια_ δεν υπάρχει στο ΕΛΝΕΓ — μόνον η _φτώχια_): 
Φτώχια vs Φτώχεια
Στης ακρίβιας τον κα*ιρό*
Συνίζηση και ορθογραφία


----------



## sarant (Dec 15, 2009)

Ενώ το Ορθογραφικό έχει κύριο λήμμα το _ζήλια_ και πλαίσιο στο οποίο εξηγεί ότι η ετυμολογική ορθογραφία είναι _ζήλεια._


----------



## atimeliti (Dec 31, 2009)

*Λεξικά*

ΑΝΕΓ + ΕΑΝΕΓ σε ποια λεξικα αναφερονται ; Εγω σπουδαζω σε αγγλικο πανεπιστημιο και εχω ξεχασει και τα ελληνικα μου, εχω καταντησει να γνωριζω περισσοτερες αγγλικες λεξεις (ειδικα για την ειδικοτητα μου) παρα ελληνικες ;( Απο λεξικα εχω προς το παρον μονο το καινουργιο του Μπαμπινιωτη (το μεγαλο, 90 ευρω!!!) και μαλλον θα παρω και το ετυμολογικο.

Παντως του Μπαμπινιωτη ειναι πολυ βαρυ, δεν ξερω αν εχει πιο 'λαιτ΄' εκδοση, θα ψαξω. Χρειαζομαι κατι πιο ευχρηστο για γρηγορη αναζητηση και μεταφορα οταν ταξιδευω. Υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο στα ελληνικα; ας πουμε οπως το Μιριαμ-Γουεμπστερ πειπερμπακ βερζιον (το μεγαλο Μιριαμ Γουεμπστερ ειναι 3-4 κιλα).


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2009)

atimeliti said:


> ΑΝΕΓ + ΕΑΝΕΓ σε ποια λεξικα αναφερονται ;


Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς τις βραχυγραφίες *ΛΝΕΓ* και *ΕΛΝΕΓ*. Η πρώτη είναι αυτό που λες «λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη» (από τα αρχικά _Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_). ΕΛΝΕΓ είναι το ετυμολογικό αυτού του νήματος (_Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_). 

Στο μισό μέγεθος του μεγάλου (του ΛΝΕΓ) είναι το Μικρό Λεξικό (εδώ), με μικρά γράμματα και αρκετά πλούσιο. Καλοτάξιδο. :)

Καλώς ήρθες!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2009)

Και όλες οι συντομογραφίες τις οποίες χρησιμοποιούμε αναφερόμενοι σε λεξικά κλπ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=123. Καλωσήρθες, κι από μένα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Από το κυριακάτικο Βήμα:

*Η ετυμολογία στην εκμάθηση τής γλώσσας *
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΠΑΜΠΙΝΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ότι το ετυμολογικό μου λεξικό (_«Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό τής Νέας Ελληνικής. Ιστορία_ _των λέξεων»_) εξαντλήθηκε μέσα σε τρεις εβδομάδες (!) και επανακυκλοφορείται σε ανατύπωση αποτελεί, νομίζω, ένα γλωσσικό γεγονός που —όχι ως επίτευγμα τού συγγραφέα, αλλά ως γεγονός καθ’ εαυτό— αξίζει να σημειωθεί. Δείχνει ότι ένας κόσμος —διαφόρων ηλικιών, φύλου, μορφώσεως, επαγγέλματος κ.λπ.— ενδιαφέρεται για την καταγωγή των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούμε: τι σήμαιναν αρχικά, πώς, πότε και από ποιον πλάστηκε αυτή ή εκείνη η λέξη, αν είναι αρχαία ή νέα κ.λπ. Χωρίς πάντοτε να το συνειδητοποιεί αυτός ο κόσμος ενδιαφέρεται για ό,τι ονομάζουμε *ετυμολογία των λέξεων *ή με ό,τι συνδέεται άμεσα μ’ αυτήν, με *την ιστορία* *των λέξεων. *Στις γραμμές που ακολουθούν θα προσπαθήσω να θίξω τι σημαίνει γλωσσολογικά αυτό το ενδιαφέρον και πώς μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί για μια καλύτερη επαφή με τον γλωσσικό μας πολιτισμό.

Κάθε ανθρώπινη γλώσσα μπορεί να προσεγγισθεί από δύο πλευρές, *τη διαχρονική* και *τη συγχρονική. *Στην πρώτη —και σε σχέση πάντοτε με το θέμα μας— ενδιαφέρουν η δημιουργία των λέξεων, η εξέλιξή τους και η σχέση τους με άλλες λέξεις γλωσσών τής ίδιας κυρίως ή και άλλης οικογένειας. Στη δεύτερη ενδιαφέρει η σύγχρονη, και εν προκειμένω η σημερινή, υπόσταση των λέξεων σε σχέση με άλλες λέξεις τής ίδιας γλώσσας, με τις οποίες συναπαρτίζουν γλωσσικά σύνολα ή υποσύνολα διά των γλωσσικών μηχανισμών τής παραγωγής και τής σύνθεσης («ετυμολογικά πεδία»). Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε να κάνουμε με ομάδες *ομορρίζων λέξεων, *ομορρίζων κοινής καταγωγής με λέξεις συγγενών γλωσσών και ομόρριζων κατά τον σχηματισμό τους ως παράγωγα και σύνθετα μιας λέξης. 

Παραδείγματα διαχρονικής και συγχρονικής ετυμολογικής συγγένειας (όπως την ορίσαμε εδώ). Από μια αρχική ρίζα *legh- (ελλην. _λεχ- _) με βασική σημασία «κείμαι, ξαπλώνω» έχουμε στην Ελληνική τις λέξεις _λεχώνα, λοχεία, λόχος _(«τόπος όπου πλαγιάζει κανείς» - «τόπος αναμονής - ενέδρα» - «στρατιωτικό σώμα για ενέδρα» - «στρατιωτικό σώμα»), _ελλοχεύω,λέσχη _(«κοιτώνας» - «δημόσιος τόπος συναντήσεων» - «εντευκτήριο»). Από την ίδια ρίζα έχουμε τα ξένα: λατ. _lectus _«κρεβάτι» (απ΄ όπου και το γαλλ. _lit _), αγγλ. _lie _«κείμαι» και γερμ. _liegen, _αρχ. σκανδιναβ. _lag(u)-_, απ’ όπου το αγγλ. _law _«νόμος» (αρχική σημ. «αυτό που έχει τεθεί και αποτελεί κείμενο», ανάλογο προς το γερμ. _Gesetz _«νόμος», από το ρήμα _setzen _«θέτω»). Ένα άλλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, η αρχική ρίζα (s)ker- (ελλην. _κερ_ ) με βασική σημασία «κόβω - δρέπω». Από αυτήν τα ελλην. _κέρμα, κορμός _και _κορμί_, _κουρά, κουρεύω, κουράζω _(αρχ. σημασία «τιμωρώ με κούρεμα»), _καρπός, εγκάρσιος, κρίνω _(αρχική σημασία «κόβω σε κομμάτια και τα διαχωρίζω») και πολλά ξένα όπως λ.χ. λατ. curtus (απ’ όπου γαλλ. court), αγγλ. _short _«κοντός»,_ shear _«κόβω - κουρεύω»,_ share _«μοιράζω»,_ shirt _«πουκάμισο»,_ skirt _«φούστα»,_ sharp _«αιχμηρός», ακόμη και _score _«εγκοπές σε ξύλο για μέτρηση» (απ’ όπου το ελλην. σκορ). 

Και ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα ετυμολογικού πεδίου: τα παράγωγα και τα σύνθετα τού _φίλος_. Μερικά παράγωγα: _φιλία, φιλώ, φιλικός, φιλαράκος,_ _φίλτρο (μητρικό), φιλαινάδα,_ _φιλεύω, φίλτατος. _Μερικά σύνθετα: _φιλ(ο)– φίλαθλος, φιλαλήθης, φιλάνθρωπος,_ _φιλάργυρος, φιλάσθενος, φιλειρηνικός, φιλελεύθερος, φιλέλληνας, φιλεύσπλαχνος, φιλήσυχος, Φίλιππος _- _φιλόδοξος, φιλόζωος, φιλοδωρώ,_ _φιλόλογος, φιλονικώ, φιλόξενος,_ _φιλόσοφος, φιλοτελισμός, φιλόμουσος, φιλοτεχνώ, φιλότιμος, φιλοχρήματος –φιλος άφιλος, βιβλιόφιλος,_ _ομοφυλόφιλος, υδρόφιλος,_ _θεατρόφιλος.

_Αυτή η ετυμολογική πλευρά προσέγγισης, αίσθησης και διδασκαλίας τής γλώσσας δίνει νέες δυνατότητες στην κατανόηση αλλά και στην εμβάθυνση και την απόλαυση, θα έλεγα, τής γλώσσας. Μέσα απ΄ αυτή καταλαβαίνει κανείς (χωρίς πολλές θεωρητικές αναλύσεις) τον συστημικό χαρακτήρα τής γλώσσας: ότι σε κάθε ανθρώπινη γλώσσα δεν υπάρχουν αποκομμένες λέξεις ή γλωσσικά στοιχεία. Όλα συνέχονται σε σύνολα και υποσύνολα ώστε να είναι δυνατή η εκμάθηση και η ταχύτατη ανάκλησή τους στην επικοινωνία. Η λέξη _κλίνω _λ.χ. εντάσσεται σ’ ένα πεδίο ομορρίζων με σημείο εκκίνησης τη βασική τους σημασία: _κλίση, επικλινής, κεκλιμένος, κλιτύς, κλίτος, κλίμα_ («κλίση, κατωφέρεια εδάφους» - «ζώνη γης, περιοχή» - «οι καιρικές συνθήκες που χαρακτηρίζουν μια περιοχή»), _κλίμακα, κλιμάκιο, κλιματισμός, κλιμακτήριος, κλίνη, κλινικός, κλινήρης, αποκλίνω (απόκλιση), συγκλίνω, παρεκκλίνω, υποκλίνομαι, εγκλίσεις, κατάκλιση _κ.ά. Αν αξιοποιούσαμε με συστηματικό τρόπο στο σχολείο (βιβλία, λεξικά, κείμενα) την ετυμολογία, πόσα πράγματα δεν θα φωτίζονταν στη γλώσσα, πόσο βάθος και εύρος θα αποκτούσαν οι λέξεις και πόσο ενδιαφέρον για τους μαθητές. Τότε θα ένιωθε ο μαθητής —με ευχάριστη, αποκαλυπτική και δημιουργική έκπληξη— ότι το _εξέχω _έδωσε τα _εξοχή, έξοχος _και _κατ’ εξοχήν• _το _προβάλλω_ το _πρόβλημα _(ό,τι μπαίνει μπροστά ως εμπόδιο και πρέπει να ξεπεραστεί) και την _προβλήτα (ακτή)• _το _προβαίνω_ την _πρόβαση _και _τα πρόβατα _(που σήμαιναν ακόμη και «την κινητή περιουσία» σε αντίθεση με τα _κειμήλια —_από το _κείμαι— _που ήταν «η ακίνητη περιουσία» _)• _ότι το _χάος _(μέσω τού λατ. _chaos _και τού γαλλ. _gaz _) έδωσε το _γκάζι•_ η _γραμματική _(μέσω των αγγλ. _grammar_, _glammar _και _glamour _) επέστρεψε ως _γκλάμουρ _και _γκλαμουριά_• ότι το _ύπνος _έδωσε το _έξ-υπνος _και το _ξύπνιος, _ενώ το _εγείρομαι _(«σηκώνομαι από τον ύπνο») έδωσε μέσω τού παρακειμένου _εγρήγορα _το _(ε)γρήγορος _και το _εγρήγορση_. 

Τελικά πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια θεώρηση τής γλώσσας από τη σκοπιά τής ετυμολογίας μάς αποκαλύπτει τον κόσμο μας, τη σκέψη μας, την ιστορία μας και, πάνω απ΄ όλα, τον πολιτισμό μας.​


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Την Πέμπτη 4 Μαρτίου 2010, ώρα 20.00 το βράδυ, στον ΙΑΝΟ Θεσσαλονίκης (Αριστοτέλους 7), ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης παρουσιάζει το νέο «Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας. Ιστορία των Λέξεων».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2011)

Η συνέντευξη του Γιώργου Μπαμπινιώτη στην εκπομπή _Στα Άκρα_ με τη Βίκυ Φλέσσα, με αφορμή την κυκλοφορία τού Ετυμολογικού Λεξικού του, σε δύο μέρη (συνολική διάρκεια 3 ώρες 37' 18"):
http://www.ert.gr/el/play/sta-akra/giorgos-mpampiniotis-ekpompi-a
http://www.ert.gr/el/play/sta-akra/giorgos-mpampiniotis-ekpompi-b


----------



## msgstr (Jan 20, 2011)

απο τις πιο ενδιαφερουσες εκπομπες


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Άσχετο με τον Μπαμπινιώτη και την ουσία της εκπομπής: Μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι αναγούλα με τους ακκισμούς και τις κολακείες της οικοδέσποινας προς τον κ. καθηγητή; Το κάνει με όλους τους άντρες καλεσμένους της (τους ώριμους κυρίως), αλλά σε αυτή την εκπομπή ξεσάλωσε!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι αναγούλα με τους ακκισμούς και τις κολακείες της οικοδέσποινας προς τον κ. καθηγητή;


Όχι  :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Άσχετο με τον Μπαμπινιώτη και την ουσία της εκπομπής: Μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι αναγούλα με τους ακκισμούς και τις κολακείες της οικοδέσποινας προς τον κ. καθηγητή; Το κάνει με όλους τους άντρες καλεσμένους της (τους ώριμους κυρίως), αλλά σε αυτή την εκπομπή ξεσάλωσε!


 
Το παρατράβηξε _Στα Άκρα_, έτσι; ;)
Παιδίσκη χαριεντίζουσα
δίχως ολίγη τσίπα,
τη γνώμη μου ομολογώ,
μην πεις πως δε σ' το είπα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Όχι  :)


Είπα κι εγώ... 

@Daeman: Το στιχούργημα είναι η δική σου γνώμη ή το εμπνεύστηκες από την δική μου; Γιατί οι περισσότεροι άντρες που έχω ρωτήσει, γοητεύονται από την κυριούλα. 
(ευτυχώς αυτός που παντρεύτηκα συμφωνεί μαζί μου! )


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Elsa said:


> [...]
> @Daeman: Το στιχούργημα είναι η δική σου γνώμη ή το εμπνεύστηκες από την δική μου; Γιατί οι περισσότεροι άντρες που έχω ρωτήσει, γοητεύονται από την κυριούλα.
> (ευτυχώς αυτός που παντρεύτηκα συμφωνεί μαζί μου! )


 
Κι εγώ μαζί σας, βεβαίως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

Στη Βιβλιοθήκη της «Ε» της περασμένης εβδομάδας ο Στάντης Αποστολίδης είχε να πει πολλά καλά λόγια και λίγες αναπόφευκτες γκρίνιες:

Πολύτιμο βοήθημα: το νέο ετυμολογικό λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη
[SIZE=+1]Αναγωγή στις ρίζες![/SIZE]
*Από τον Στάντη Ρ. Αποστολίδη* 

Δύσκολο να πειστεί ο Έλληνας ν’ αγοράσει Λεξικό, και δη της γλώσσας του — αφού «την κατέχει» δα απ’ τα γεννοφάσκια του κι αυθεντία αλλουνού δεν δέχεται!.. Ακόμα δυσκολότερο, αν διαθέτει ένα Ερμηνευτικό, που περιέχει κι ετυμολογίες, να του πεις ότι του χρειάζεται τώρα και ειδικό Ετυμολογικό! Κι όμως, το νέο _Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό_ είναι, όχι απλώς απαραίτητο, αλλά διαβάζεται απ’ αρχής μέχρι τέλους σαν μυθιστόρημα, και όποιος τ’ ανοίξει, αποκλείεται να το κλείσει προτού εξαντλήσει τουλάχιστον το δισέλιδο, διαβάζοντας και γι’ άλλες λέξεις, άλλα θέματα, ξεφυλλίζοντας και πιο κάτω, ψάχνοντας παραδώ, παρακεί όσα καιρό του ‘χαν μείνει αναπάντητα... 

Το _Ετυμολογικό_ του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη ανοίγει νέους δρόμους στην επιστημονική αντιμετώπιση της Γλώσσας και αφήνει πολύ πίσω ό,τι σχετικό ξέραμε, κάνοντας τον παλαιότερό του Ανδριώτη —τον μόνο έγκυρο—, να μοιάζει με μαθητικό σημειωματάριο και τις παρατιθέμενες στα συνήθη λεξικά ετυμολογήσεις, με ανούσιες τηλεγραφικές ανακοινώσεις!.. 

Παρότι δεν υπάρχουν, μάλιστα, επαρκή λεξικά της Βυζαντινής, εκτός του παμπάλαιου Du Cange, του ημιτελούς Trapp ή του Lampe (αλλά μόνο για τα πατερικά κείμενα) και του επίσης ημιτελούς υπερογκώδους Κριαρά (αλλά μόνο για τη Δημώδη Γραμματεία, και μόνο απ’ το 1100 κι ύστερα), ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν περιορίζεται στις αρχαιοελληνικές, βυζαντινές ή ξένες ρίζες, προχωρώντας στην αναλυτική διερεύνηση της μορφής όσο και της σημασίας κάθε λέξης σε όλες τις προγενέστερες φάσεις της διά μέσου των αιώνων, ερμηνεύοντας τις μεταβολές βάσει γλωσσολογικών νόμων και καταδεικνύοντας περίτρανα τη βαθύτερη ενότητα της μιας Ελληνικής γλώσσας, μέσω Βυζαντίου, νεοτέρων χρόνων, καθαρευουσιανισμών, Δημοτικισμών κ.λπ. Ανάγεται δε και πέραν της Αρχαίας, στην ινδοευρωπαϊκή μήτρα (λειτουργώντας έτσι ως Ετυμολογικό και της Αρχαίας), με παράθεση των ομόρριζων από την Περσική, τις λατινογενείς, γερμανικές, σλαβικές ή άλλες συγγενείς γλώσσες. Επί πλέον, όπου είναι δυνατόν, σημειώνεται η πρώτη εμφάνιση κάθε όρου, από ποιον συγγραφέα και με ποιο ακριβώς νόημα χρησιμοποιήθηκε. Μα και στα ξένα δάνεια, πάλι δεν αρκείται στην επισήμανση της άμεσης μόνο ρίζας, λ.χ., ότι το νεοελληνικό «παπούτσι» προέρχεται από τουρκικό, παρά πηγαίνει πιο πίσω ακόμη, στο περσικό του αντίστοιχο. Ή στην ελληνική «αφίσα», λ.χ., σημειώνει ότι είναι απ’ το γαλλικό affiche, δεν παραλείπει, όμως, ότι κι εκείνο έχει προκύψει απ’ το λατινικό figicare/ficare (=μπήγω, επικολλώ). 

Κι αν από πλευράς ιστορικής-συγκριτικής είν’ εξαντλητικός, διόλου δεν υστερεί και στη συγχρονική μελέτη κάθε λέξης: παρέχει τα ομόρριζα, τα σύνθετα, τα παράγωγα, διευκρινίζει αν κάποια ελληνική χρησίμευσε σε άλλες γλώσσες ως ρίζα δικών τους λέξεων, όρων κ.λπ., ερευνά τις σημασιολογικές τους συναρτήσεις, μεταδίδοντας στον αναγνώστη-μελετητή την αγωνία του λεξικογράφου να δαμάσει την εσώτατη φύση, όχι των μεμονωμένων εκφάνσεων, αλλά του όλου οργανισμού της γλώσσας με τις αέναες μεταλλαγές του. 

Ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμοι κι εποπτικοί, κυρίως για τον αμύητο, οι πίνακες δανείων της Ελληνικής από άλλες γλώσσες (Γαλλική, Ιταλική, Τουρκική, Σλαβικές, κ.λπ.), των ενδιαφερότατων αντιδανείων, των ελληνογενών ξένων όρων, μα κι εκείνοι με τους ορθογραφικούς ή τονικούς κανόνες, καθώς και το δέντρο των ινδοευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών. 

Κανένα Νεοελληνικό λεξικό, ερμηνευτικό ή ετυμολογικό, δεν είχε προχωρήσει ποτέ πέραν της μονολεκτικής όσο και δογματικής παράθεσης αρχαίων, μεσαιωνικών ή ξένων ριζών. Πουθενά δεν υπήρχε συνάρτηση και συνεξέταση ορθογραφίας κι ετυμολογίας, ούτε διεξοδική «Ιστορία των λέξεων», κατά τα πρότυπα του Chantraine στο περίφημο _Dictionnaire Etymologique de la langue Grecque_. Και μόνο με τέτοια έργα αναδεικνύεται η Ετυμολογία στη θέση που της αξίζει — κλάδος επιστημονικός καθαυτό και όχι πεδίο διατύπωσης ατέρμονων υποθέσεων και αυθαίρετων παρετυμολογιών, βάσει ομοηχιών, προλήψεων, εθνικών σκοπιμοτήτων κ.λπ. 

Αν είναι εν τούτοις αξιοθαύμαστη η σύνθεσή του, δεδομένης της τόσο ελλιπούς λεξιλογικής «αποθησαύρισης» των σκοτεινών «ενδιάμεσων χρόνων» της Ελληνικής, μια αντίστοιχη έλλειψη προδιαμορφωμένου συστήματος επιστημονικής Λεξικογραφίας, η περιορισμένη φιλολογική-εκδοτική εμπειρία στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα και η απαράδεκτη υστέρηση στη συγκρότηση επιστημόνων ικανών για πείθαρχη συμμόρφωση στ’ αυτονόητα της Έρευνας γίνεται αναπόφευκτα αισθητή. Όπου απαιτείται δηλαδή αυστηρή κωδικοποίηση και καταλογογράφηση στοιχείων, ενιαιοποίηση παραπομπών και συνθετική αντίληψη Ιστορίας-Εθνολογίας-Γεωγραφίας, εκεί το _Ετυμολογικό_ Μπαμπινιώτη μειονεκτεί έναντι αντίστοιχων ξένων εκδόσεων. 

Έτσι, στον εναρκτικό _Πίνακα συγγραφέων και έργων_ δεν θα βρεθεί ο Γρηγοράς, ούτ’ ο Φραντζής, ούτ’ ο Καντακουζηνός, ούτ’ ο Αιλιανός, ούτ’ ο Φιλόστρατος, γιατί καταχωρίζονται στο «Ν» ο Γρηγοράς (καθ’ ότι Νικηφόρος!), στο «Γ» ο Φραντζής (καθ’ ότι Γεώργιος!), στο «Ι» ο Καντακουζηνός (καθ’ ότι Ιωάννης!), στο «Κ» ο Αιλιανός (καθ’ ό,τι Κλαύδιος!) και στο Φ: «Φλάβιος» ο Φιλόστρατος! Όμως, ακόμα κι αν εύκολα τ’ ανακαλούσε κανείς, ποιος θα τους αναζητούσε με τα μικρά τους ονόματα; Σε ποιο βοήθημα κατατάσσονται έτσι; Χάθηκε ένα παραπεμπτικό, έστω; Και γιατί δεν τηρείται ο ίδιος κανόνας για τον Ζωναρά, λ.χ., να μπει κι αυτός στο «Ιωάννης», ή για τον Ιώσηπο, να πάει στο «Φλάβιος» επίσης; Ήταν λιγότερο «Φλάβιος» απ’ τον Φιλόστρατο;.. 

Ύστερα, δεν είναι καν πλήρης! Δεκάδες μνείες ονομάτων μες στα διάφορα λήμματα —γνωστών, όπως ο Στοβαίος, ο Φερεκύδης, ο Στέφανος Βυζάντιος, ο Θωμάς Μάγιστρος, ο Πλίνιος, ή σιβυλλικά αναφερόμενων, όπως: «Καλλίνικος» (ποιος;) ή «Κυραν. Μαγ.» (!)— λείπουν αδικαιολόγητα απ’ τον Πίνακα, οπότε και δεν ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο έργο τους ν’ ανατρέξει ή πότε έγραφαν! Η ίδια ανομοιοτυπία και στη χρήση των συντομογραφιών: αλλού χρησιμοποιούνται οι υποδεικνυόμενες στον Πίνακα κι αλλού επαναλαμβάνονται τα βιβλιογραφικά στοιχεία των διαφόρων εκδόσεων, όχι δα με ιδιαίτερη ακρίβεια — κάτι που αντικατοπτρίζει τον ανεπαρκή συντονισμό των συνεργατών. 

Ακόμη, δεν διαχωρίζονται πάντοτε τ’ αμφισβητούμενα κείμενα από τα γνήσια (βλ., λ.χ., την περίπτωση του Δημοσθένη), με αποτέλεσμα οι συναγόμενες χρονολογήσεις να μην είναι αρκούντως αξιόπιστες... Εύλογα, τέλος, ερωτήματα θα προξενήσει εκείνη η... «ΑΛΚΜΑΙΩΝΙΣ», που εμφανίζεται ως: ...«επικός 7ου/6ου αιώνα π.Χ.» (!), ενώ πρόκειται βέβαια για τίτλο αρχαίου έπους αγνώστου πατρότητος!.. 

Φυσικά, η κατά λήμμα κρίση ενός λεξικού θ’ απαιτούσε πολυσέλιδη αντιμετώπιση και οποιεσδήποτε επί μέρους παρατηρήσεις θα το αδικούσαν συνολικά, παρέχοντας την ψευδή αίσθηση ότι, αφού πιάστηκαν 5 λάθη, θα υπάρχουν 50! Επειδή, όμως, δεν φυλλομετρήθηκε απλώς, αλλά ελέγχθηκε σχολαστικά, αξίζει να σημειωθούν εδώ κάποιες ενδεικτικές αδυναμίες. 

Τα εθνωνυμικά: «ουγγρικός/Ουγγαρία» εμφανίζονται ως πρωτοσυναντώμενα «τον 2ον αιώνα μ.Χ.», παραξενεύοντας τον γνώστη της Ιστορίας, εφόσον, όχι μόνον οι Ούγγροι πρωτοεγκαθίστανται στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο 7 ολάκερους αιώνες αργότερα (το 895 μ.Χ.) παρά και οι πρόγονοί τους ακόμη, οι Ούννοι, τον 4ο μόλις αιώνα! Πώς είναι δύνατον απ’ τον 2ο αιώνα να μαρτυρούνται Ούγγροι! Τα προσαγόμενα χωρία εν προκειμένω Ηρωδιανού γραμματικού (του 2ου αι. μ.Χ.) και ανωνύμου «σχολιαστή Δημοσθένους» είναι αμφότερα παραπλανητικά, καθώς το μεν πρώτο είναι ψευδο-Ηρωδιανός (κι άρα σαθρή κάθε χρονολογική τεκμηρίωση από ’κεί), ενώ τα δημοσθενικά σχόλια βρίσκονται σε κώδικα του 11ου αιώνα, όπου φυσικό πια να υπάρχει μνεία Ούγγρων! Και το λάθος θα ’χε αποφευχθεί, αν είχε ερευνηθεί επιμελέστερα η αξιοπιστία των προσεπικαλούμενων πηγών. 

Αντιστοίχως, στο μεν λήμμα «Αθίγγανοι» λέγεται λανθασμένα για τους Γύφτους < Αιγύπτιους ότι πρόκειται περί «νομαδικού φύλου που εγκαταστάθηκε στην Ελλάδα, ερχόμενο πιθανώς από την Αίγυπτο (ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι ήρθαν απ’ τ’ ανατολικά, μέσω Θράκης προφανώς, κι επ’ ουδενί πάντως μέσω Αιγύπτου), στο λήμμα «Γύφτοι», όμως, γράφεται το σωστό: ότι ονομάστηκαν έτσι επειδή «θεωρήθηκε ότι ήρθαν απ’ την Αίγυπτο»! 

Στο λήμμα «χιλίαρχος» η σημασιολογική διερεύνηση ξεκινάει απ’ τον χιλίαρχο επί Ρωμαίων, προσπερνιέται, ωστόσο, άνευ λόγου το περσικό αυλικό αξίωμα, που Ηρόδοτος και Ξενοφών μνημονεύουν δύο τουλάχιστον αιώνες νωρίτερα και ήταν κοινότατο κι επί Μεγαλέξανδρου και στα πρώιμα ελληνιστικά χρόνια!... 

Τα ίδια με τον «πύραυλο», που, ενώ φέρεται στο Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη ως νεόπλαστος, με χρονολογία εισαγωγής 1858, αναφέρεται ήδη απ’ τον Γάλλο ελληνιστή G. Bude κάμποσους αιώνες πίσω! 

Στο λήμμα «Τσάμης», πάλι, ανακριβώς χαρακτηρίζονται «μουσουλμάνοι αλβανόφωνοι της Θεσπρωτίας επί Τουρκοκρατίας», αφού ζούσαν, ως γνωστόν, εκεί ίσαμε τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο και διώχτηκαν μόνο μετά την απελευθέρωση, λόγω της ανοιχτής συνεργασίας τους με τους Γερμανούς! Και ούτε βέβαια στέκουν, στα σοβαρά, οι δύο προτεινόμενες ετυμολογήσεις, είτε από ελληνικό τοπωνύμιο (τον Θύαμι ποταμό) ή απ’ το θρακο-ιλλυρικό φύλο «Σάμεις»!.. 

Εξίσου απαράδεκτη η ανεκδοτολογική ετυμολογία της λέξης «τεφαρίκι» απ’ τον εκδότη Κ. Τεφαρίκη, που κυκλοφόρησε, λέει, ανθολογία, το 1868, κι ως εκ τούτου κατέληξε τ’ όνομά του να σημαίνει «πράγμα εκλεκτής ποιότητας» (αντί ν’ αναζητηθεί στο παλαιοτουρκικό «tefarik»: κόσμημα, αριστούργημα, κομψοτέχνημα, κατά Κουκκίδη, σ. 94), ενώ ουδέποτε έσχε τέτοια διάδοση καμιά παρόμοια ανθολογία, ώστε να οδηγούσε κιόλας σε λεξιπλασία, η δε λέξη μαρτυρείται στο στόμα του λαού σε περιοχές απρόσιτες, του τουρκοκρατούμενου Πόντου ή της Καρπάθου, της Κρήτης και της Σκιάθου, μακριά από οιοδήποτε κέντρο βιβλίων ή γραμμάτων!... 

Τέλος, μικρο-ανακρίβειες ή ακρισίες εντοπίζονται κι αλλού, όπως στο λήμμα «καρμανιόλα», όπου η ομώνυμη ιταλική πόλη τοποθετείται στην Τοσκάνη, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα βρίσκεται στο Πεδεμόντιο! 

Παρ’ όλα ταύτα, δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να βρει καλύτερη εφαρμογή η παροιμία «Δεν κουτσαίνει η γίδα απ’ τ’ αφτί», καθώς και δυο και τρεις φορές τόσα να υποδείκνυε κανείς, επ’ ουδενί μειώνονται η αξία του καταβεβλημένου μόχθου, η πρωτοτυπία και η εγκυρότητα του έργου. Αν υπήρχε μάλιστα κράτος και συνεστημένη Παιδεία σ’ αυτό τον τόπο, θα ’πρεπε σε κάθε δάσκαλο, απ’ το Νηπιαγωγείο ίσαμε το Λύκειο, να μοιραζόταν υποχρεωτικά το συγκεκριμένο Λεξικό, προτού μπει σε οποιαδήποτε τάξη να διδάξει, σαν εγκόλπιο καθαυτό, μπας και ξεστραβωθούμε επιτέλους «διά βίου μαθαίνοντας» (κατά τον νεόκοπο τίτλο του υπουργείου μας) το πρώτιστο: την ίδια μας τη Γλώσσα!.. ​

Ειδικότερα για το _τεφαρίκι_ υπάρχει στο Linguarium η αναλυτική εξήγηση από τον Dr Moshe.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 7, 2011)

Χωρίς να έχω εκτενή επιστημονικά φόντα γλωσσολογίας και λεξιλογίας την πλάτη μου, θυμάμαι τη δικαιολογία του για το γνωστό λήμμα της Φιλιππινέζας που είχε ξεσηκώσει αντιδράσεις όταν βγήκε η πρώτη έκδοση του λεξικού της νέας ελληνικής. Τότε είχε ισχυριστεί ότι η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανός οργανισμός και ως εκ τούτου πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα λεξικά οι χρήσεις και οι γραφές όπως χρησιμοποιούνται από τους ομιλητές. Τα ορθογραφικά του ευφυήματα, βασίζονται σε αυτή τη γλωσσολογική αρχή ή αν πω εγώ ότι φάσκει και αντιφάσκει, θεωρούμαι αντιδραστικιά και μονόπλευρη;


----------

